# PVC Fluoro Shop Light Stand



## Serch (Feb 11, 2019)

Over the Winter D.I.Y.s have kept me a little busy with a few trips to Home Depot for some projects to start, preparations to make and to get a jump on the Spring gardening season. First you want to get those seeds going and under a light of some sort when they sprout....so, You can pop 2 trays of seeds or 10 depending on your needs. MHPGardener over at Youtube University gave me inspiration for this one, and I've pushed it to my needs....
Here's a link... *https://    youtu.be/tAYpn2Md9eA* (I didn't want to hot link a share from FB to here so close the gap in the link for the original.


----------



## Serch (Feb 11, 2019)

With a few pieces and a few tools I set out to create this PVC Shop Light Stand....something fun, simple and sweet.
Reminder not to smoke the best indica strain you have before starting.... because a shop light stand for seedlings turned into a 5 tier shelf I may enclose for seedlings  Just get the Kelvin Temp. correct. Let the Cannabis creative juices flow...


----------



## drcree (Feb 11, 2019)

very nice indeed!  think i will make myself one soon just hope i don't develop an accept like the guy in the video!


----------



## Serch (Feb 12, 2019)

drcree said:


> very nice indeed!  think i will make myself one soon just hope i don't develop an accept like the guy in the video!


 He's from; as my kids used to say Reginia...LOL MHP is a gardening mofo. I wonder if he shares "our" passion


----------

